# Celebs you can't stand....



## Gracie

...or don't really want to watch movies they star or have a part in?

For me:

Sandra Bullock
Julia Roberts
Jim Carey
Randy Quaid
Clint Howard

(Just off the top of my head).

And you?


----------



## Noomi

Angelina Jolie
Nicole Kidman
Reese Withspoon
Kristin Stewart (except for Panic Room)
Robert Pattinson

Cannot stand them.


----------



## Gracie

Ditto, Noomi. Except I can tolerate Jolie...depending on the flick. The rest pretty much suck. ESPECIALLY that icky Kristen Stewart. Ick ick ick.


----------



## Zona




----------



## Noomi

Gracie said:


> Ditto, Noomi. Except I can tolerate Jolie...depending on the flick. The rest pretty much suck. ESPECIALLY that icky Kristen Stewart. Ick ick ick.



I liked Salt and Girl Interupted. Other than that, Jolie is so overrated.


----------



## Gracie

I thought of some more:

The baldwin bros. All of them. Except Alec....like in Hunt For Red October. That one is doable.


----------



## Zona




----------



## Gracie

Zona said:


>



Movie/tv celebs, Zona. Not POLITICAL. Thanks in advance. 

Let's please not make THIS thread political, ok?


----------



## Zona

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, Noomi. Except I can tolerate Jolie...depending on the flick. The rest pretty much suck. ESPECIALLY that icky Kristen Stewart. Ick ick ick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Salt and Girl Interupted. Other than that, Jolie is so overrated.
Click to expand...


Salt was pretty good but damn is she skinny in that movie.


----------



## TNHarley

Zona said:


>



Cant be a partisan hack in 1 damn thread can you?


----------



## Gracie

Zona said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, Noomi. Except I can tolerate Jolie...depending on the flick. The rest pretty much suck. ESPECIALLY that icky Kristen Stewart. Ick ick ick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Salt and Girl Interupted. Other than that, Jolie is so overrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Salt was pretty good but damn is she skinny in that movie.
Click to expand...


I liked her Tomb Raider flicks. But that's about it.

Oops...no. She was good in that movie with Denzel Washington..about the bone collector crazy dude.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie/tv celebs, Zona. Not POLITICAL. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Let's please not make THIS thread political, ok?
Click to expand...


Ah, then..


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Salt and Girl Interupted. Other than that, Jolie is so overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt was pretty good but damn is she skinny in that movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked her Tomb Raider flicks. But that's about it.
> 
> Oops...no. She was good in that movie with Denzel Washington..about the bone collector crazy dude.
Click to expand...


Agreed.


----------



## TNHarley

Angelina Jolie has her hits and misses
But Gracie, Jim Carrey? He is the man!(besides his flip-flop, weird politics)


----------



## Gracie

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie/tv celebs, Zona. Not POLITICAL. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Let's please not make THIS thread political, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, then..
Click to expand...


Oy. He didn't age very well, did he? lol


----------



## Zona

TNHarley said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant be a partisan hack in 1 damn thread can you?
Click to expand...


Sure I can.

I dont like,

Clint Eastwood
Victoria Jackson
Jon Voight
Chuck Norris
Kurt Russell
Kirk Cameron
Stephen Baldwin


----------



## Noomi

TNHarley said:


> Angelina Jolie has her hits and misses
> But Gracie, Jim Carrey? He is the man!(besides his flip-flop, weird politics)



Carrey is great, his only problem is that he over reacts in his films. He ad libs a lot, which shows his talent, but sometimes he can take it a little too far.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movie/tv celebs, Zona. Not POLITICAL. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Let's please not make THIS thread political, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, then..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oy. He didn't age very well, did he? lol
Click to expand...


Honestly, he sort of always looked....uh aged.


----------



## Gracie

Noomi said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie has her hits and misses
> But Gracie, Jim Carrey? He is the man!(besides his flip-flop, weird politics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrey is great, his only problem is that *he over reacts in his films*. He ad libs a lot, which shows his talent, but sometimes he can take it a little too far.
Click to expand...


Which is why I don't like watching him in movies. When he was in In Living Color, I loved it.
Another one I like in most movies...MANY movies...but can't watching much anymore nowadays is Robin Williams. Enough already with the ad libbing, interrupting, acting like a 12 year old during interviews and whatnot. I refuse to watch his new show because I KNOW what he will wind up doing. Not interested.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie has her hits and misses
> But Gracie, Jim Carrey? He is the man!(besides his flip-flop, weird politics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrey is great, his only problem is that *he over reacts in his films*. He ad libs a lot, which shows his talent, but sometimes he can take it a little too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why I don't like watching him in movies. When he was in In Living Color, I loved it.
> Another one I like in most movies...MANY movies...but can't watching much anymore nowadays is Robin Williams. Enough already with the ad libbing, interrupting, acting like a 12 year old during interviews and whatnot. I refuse to watch his new show because I KNOW what he will wind up doing. Not interested.
Click to expand...


Do you remember ...Na no Na no....back when he was new to the world?  Mork and Mindy was great.  What he is now, I have no idea.


----------



## TNHarley

Jim Carrey does get a little too excited LOL but I think that goes with the crazy parts he plays..
Robin Williams


----------



## Gracie

Yes, he was great in Mork and Mindy. He was great in Awakenings, Hook, The Fisher King, etc. 
But I have a hard time watching him now because he just. won't. shut. the. fuck. up.


----------



## Zona

Oh and speaking of Carey back in Living color days...

He was brilliant.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFgZRNXz1wk]Jim Carrey (In Living Color) Vanilla Ice (Parody) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Yes, he was great in Mork and Mindy. He was great in Awakenings, Hook, The Fisher King, etc.
> But I have a hard time watching him now because he just. won't. shut. the. fuck. up.


----------



## TNHarley

Zona said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant be a partisan hack in 1 damn thread can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I can.
> 
> I dont like,
> 
> Clint Eastwood
> Victoria Jackson
> Jon Voight
> Chuck Norris
> Kurt Russell
> Kirk Cameron
> Stephen Baldwin
Click to expand...


NO you cant
ALL repubs


----------



## Gracie

Speaking of Zona's list...I agree with Chuck Norris, Kirk cameron, the baldwin. But I love Kurt Russell!


----------



## Noomi

Gracie said:


> Speaking of Zona's list...I agree with Chuck Norris, Kirk cameron, the baldwin. But I love Kurt Russell!



Kurt Russell...Overboard, that's it. I love that movie.


----------



## Gracie

I liked him in Soldier, too.


----------



## TNHarley

Robert Deniro
Michael Keaton


----------



## TNHarley

Michael was my favorite Batman
When I heard they got Affleck to do the new one all I could do was 
Christian Bale sucked IMO


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Speaking of Zona's list...I agree with Chuck Norris, Kirk cameron, the baldwin. But I love Kurt Russell!



I had a rare shot of really really good vodka last week and escape from new York was on.  I was chilled and he rocked that role.  Snake pliskin.


----------



## Gracie

Dislike...intensley:

Jennifer Love Hewitt
Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Gracie

TNHarley said:


> Robert Deniro
> Michael Keaton




These you DISLIKE? I am confused, lol.

Love Deniro.
Speaking of...HATE barbara streisand. Shudder.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Deniro
> Michael Keaton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These you DISLIKE? I am confused, lol.
> 
> Love Deniro.
> Speaking of...HATE barbara streisand. Shudder.
Click to expand...


Deniro up to cape fear.  After that.....he lost me.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Dislike...intensley:
> 
> Jennifer Love Hewitt
> Vicki Lawrence



Vickie Lawrence.  ??  That is some specific, razor focused hate there.  Wow.


----------



## Noomi

Gracie said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Deniro
> Michael Keaton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These you DISLIKE? I am confused, lol.
> 
> Love Deniro.
> Speaking of...HATE barbara streisand. Shudder.
Click to expand...


I don't like De Niro, either. Never have.


----------



## Zona

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Deniro
> Michael Keaton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These you DISLIKE? I am confused, lol.
> 
> Love Deniro.
> Speaking of...HATE barbara streisand. Shudder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like De Niro, either. Never have.
Click to expand...


Dfair enough, bit have you ever seen The Untouchables?  Great great acting.


----------



## BDBoop

Tom Cruise, especially after he bought himself the Reacher roll.


----------



## Noomi

BDBoop said:


> Tom Cruise, especially after he bought himself the Reacher roll.



I have hated Tom Cruise for years. Scientology obsessed moron.

Mel Gibson is another one. Anti gay Jew hating freak.


----------



## BDBoop

Noomi said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise, especially after he bought himself the Reacher roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have hated Tom Cruise for years. Scientology obsessed moron.
> 
> Mel Gibson is another one. Anti gay Jew hating freak.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't believe how happy I was when his wife sprang free from their marriage. She HAD to have something on him, and I was very proud of her for handling things the way she did.


----------



## Noomi

But he prevented her from saying anything about the marriage, so something must have gone on that he didn't want her speaking about.


----------



## BDBoop

Noomi said:


> But he prevented her from saying anything about the marriage, so something must have gone on that he didn't want her speaking about.



Nicole didn't go into specifics, but I got the impression that he had her tied up legally six ways from Sunday, lied to the kids, the whole nine yards. Katie was prepared.


----------



## Noomi

BDBoop said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he prevented her from saying anything about the marriage, so something must have gone on that he didn't want her speaking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole didn't go into specifics, but I got the impression that he had her tied up legally six ways from Sunday, lied to the kids, the whole nine yards. Katie was prepared.
Click to expand...


Katie knew what she was getting into. Smart girl.


----------



## S.J.

Ben Afleck
Tom Cruise
Christian Slater
Matt Damon
John Cusack

Gwyneth Paltrow
Cheryl Crow
Renee Russo
Jeanine Garofolo
Cher (thought Mt. Rushmore was a natural phenomenon, lol)


----------



## Zona

Tom cruise is the best: fighter pilot, pool player, bar  tender, race car driver....blah blah blah.


----------



## Gracie

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Deniro
> Michael Keaton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These you DISLIKE? I am confused, lol.
> 
> Love Deniro.
> Speaking of...HATE barbara streisand. Shudder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deniro up to cape fear.  After that.....he lost me.
Click to expand...


He was awesome in Casino. And The Godfather.


----------



## Gracie

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dislike...intensley:
> 
> Jennifer Love Hewitt
> Vicki Lawrence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickie Lawrence.  ??  That is some specific, razor focused hate there.  Wow.
Click to expand...


Vickie was and is a flunky in my opinion. She rode on the skirttails of Carole Burnett because she "looked like Carol". Hogwash. I liked her role in mama while on the CB show but when she got her spin off...SHE lost me.


----------



## Gracie

BDBoop said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise, especially after he bought himself the Reacher roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have hated Tom Cruise for years. Scientology obsessed moron.
> 
> Mel Gibson is another one. Anti gay Jew hating freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't believe how happy I was when his wife sprang free from their marriage. She HAD to have something on him, and I was very proud of her for handling things the way she did.
Click to expand...


I think Mel has some problems. But I also think his wife took him for a ride and only wanted his money. She is as bad as he is. In my opinion. With that said...I loved his Apacolypto and Mad Max Thunderdome, as well as When We Were Soldiers...and Braveheart. Mel is a good actor. He just chose unwisely the mates he had. And his inner issues regarding Jews.


----------



## Gracie

Christian Slater is the spitting image of my son. My step sons twin (figurateively speaking) is Brendon Frazier.


----------



## Politico

Yes.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> These you DISLIKE? I am confused, lol.
> 
> Love Deniro.
> Speaking of...HATE barbara streisand. Shudder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deniro up to cape fear.  After that.....he lost me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was awesome in Casino. And The Godfather.
Click to expand...


He ruled in Casino.


----------



## BDBoop

I loved him in Scent of a Woman.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Dixie Chicks
Carrie Underwood
Miley Cyrus

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TNHarley

Gracie said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Deniro
> Michael Keaton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These you DISLIKE? I am confused, lol.
> 
> Love Deniro.
> Speaking of...HATE barbara streisand. Shudder.
Click to expand...


no, I like  them. my apologies


----------



## TNHarley

dislike the kardashians, lindsey lohan, miley cyrus, farrah Abraham


----------



## PredFan

Gracie said:


> ...or don't really want to watch movies they star or have a part in?
> 
> For me:
> 
> Sandra Bullock
> Julia Roberts
> Jim Carey
> Randy Quaid
> Clint Howard
> 
> (Just off the top of my head).
> 
> And you?



I agree on Julia Roberts.


----------



## PredFan

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, Noomi. Except I can tolerate Jolie...depending on the flick. The rest pretty much suck. ESPECIALLY that icky Kristen Stewart. Ick ick ick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Salt and Girl Interupted. Other than that, Jolie is so overrated.
Click to expand...


Girl Interrupted was an awesome movie. That was the first time I ever saw Angelina. She impressed me with that performance. I also liked Tomb Raider, but i'm a guy so....


----------



## Missourian

Matt Damon.


----------



## boedicca

Pretty much all celebs from Reality TV shows and most so-called celebs in PEOPLE Magazine


----------



## boedicca

Missourian said:


> Matt Damon.




Indeed, and his low talent friend Ben Affleck, too.


----------



## PredFan

My list is very long:

Julia Roberts
Tom Cruise
Any Baldwin
Robin Williams
Meryl Streep
Barbara Striesand
Will Farrell
Adam Sandler
Whoopi Goldberg
Chris Rock
Michael Moore
Kanye West
Cher


----------



## PredFan

Missourian said:


> Matt Damon.



I hate Matt Damon's politics, he's an idiot, but I loved the Jason Bourne series.


----------



## PredFan

Politico said:


> Yes.



You hate the band Yes?


----------



## Foxfyre

I am torn on this topic because I like some personalities more than others but feel obligated to give credit where credit is due.  I do generally do separate a celebrity's politics and/or personal issues from his/her acting or performing talent.  Streisand, for instance--I deplore her politics but greatly admire her as both an actress and one of the most magnificent voices and song stylists of the century.  I normally can't stand Rosie O'Donnell, but she was perfect for her role in "Sleepless in Seattle."

Meryl Streep has been annoying and uninspired to me in many of her movies--she was a disaster in "Julie and Julia" for instance.  But she was absolutely perfect and brilliant in her roles in "The Devil Wore Prada" and "Out of Africa."

I normally can't stand Ben Afleck and think he is so wrong as Batman, but he was right for his role as A.J. Frost in "Armageddon."   I am underwhelmed by Bill Paxton in most of his movies, but he was very good in "Twister" and "Titanic" and was right for his role in "Apollo 13."

Jessica Tandy, highly overrated so much of the time, but who else could have played her role in "Fried Green Tomatoes" or "Driving Miss Daisy"?

Alec Baldwin is not my favorite actor, but who could have been more perfect for his role in "Working Girl?"   I don't know why ya'll don't like Sandra Bullock though--I haven't seen her in a role I didn't like.  "Blindside" was a very different kind of role for her, but she was perfect for it.

And we can go right down the list.  So many uninspired and forgettable performances by so many big names, but almost all of them have had at least one role that they were just right for.  And as for their less attractive personalities or whatever--well, like I said.  I just separate that from their talent.  Goldie Hawn, for instance, is well known as an unpleasant, hoighty toity, nasty bitch in Santa Fe.  But who sees her that way in her movies?


----------



## Missourian

Foxfyre said:


> I am torn on this topic because I like some personalities more than others but feel obligated to give credit where credit is due.  I do generally do separate a celebrity's politics and/or personal issues from his/her acting or performing talent.  Streisand, for instance--I deplore her politics but greatly admire her as both an actress and one of the most magnificent voices and song stylists of the century.  I normally can't stand Rosie O'Donnell, but she was perfect for her role in "Sleepless in Seattle."
> 
> Meryl Streep has been annoying and uninspired to me in many of her movies--she was a disaster in "Julie and Julia" for instance.  But she was absolutely perfect and brilliant in her roles in "The Devil Wore Prada" and "Out of Africa."
> 
> I normally can't stand Ben Afleck and think he is so wrong as Batman, but he was right for his role as A.J. Frost in "Armageddon."   I am underwhelmed by Bill Paxton in most of his movies, but he was very good in "Twister" and "Titanic" and was right for his role in "Apollo 13."
> 
> Jessica Tandy, highly overrated so much of the time, but who else could have played her role in "Fried Green Tomatoes" or "Driving Miss Daisy"?
> 
> Alec Baldwin is not my favorite actor, but who could have been more perfect for his role in "Working Girl?"   I don't know why ya'll don't like Sandra Bullock though--I haven't seen her in a role I didn't like.  "Blindside" was a very different kind of role for her, but she was perfect for it.
> 
> And we can go right down the list.  So many uninspired and forgettable performances by so many big names, but almost all of them have had at least one role that they were just right for.  And as for their less attractive personalities or whatever--well, like I said.  I just separate that from their talent.  Goldie Hawn, for instance, is well known as an unpleasant, hoighty toity, nasty bitch in Santa Fe.  But who sees her that way in her movies?





I love movies,  and I watch lots and lots of films,  both old and new.

But I give those sons of bucks as little of my money as humanly possible.

The last movie I saw in the theater was on my first date with the girl that would become my wife...in 1997.


----------



## Foxfyre

Missourian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am torn on this topic because I like some personalities more than others but feel obligated to give credit where credit is due.  I do generally do separate a celebrity's politics and/or personal issues from his/her acting or performing talent.  Streisand, for instance--I deplore her politics but greatly admire her as both an actress and one of the most magnificent voices and song stylists of the century.  I normally can't stand Rosie O'Donnell, but she was perfect for her role in "Sleepless in Seattle."
> 
> Meryl Streep has been annoying and uninspired to me in many of her movies--she was a disaster in "Julie and Julia" for instance.  But she was absolutely perfect and brilliant in her roles in "The Devil Wore Prada" and "Out of Africa."
> 
> I normally can't stand Ben Afleck and think he is so wrong as Batman, but he was right for his role as A.J. Frost in "Armageddon."   I am underwhelmed by Bill Paxton in most of his movies, but he was very good in "Twister" and "Titanic" and was right for his role in "Apollo 13."
> 
> Jessica Tandy, highly overrated so much of the time, but who else could have played her role in "Fried Green Tomatoes" or "Driving Miss Daisy"?
> 
> Alec Baldwin is not my favorite actor, but who could have been more perfect for his role in "Working Girl?"   I don't know why ya'll don't like Sandra Bullock though--I haven't seen her in a role I didn't like.  "Blindside" was a very different kind of role for her, but she was perfect for it.
> 
> And we can go right down the list.  So many uninspired and forgettable performances by so many big names, but almost all of them have had at least one role that they were just right for.  And as for their less attractive personalities or whatever--well, like I said.  I just separate that from their talent.  Goldie Hawn, for instance, is well known as an unpleasant, hoighty toity, nasty bitch in Santa Fe.  But who sees her that way in her movies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love movies,  and I watch lots and lots of films,  both old and new.
> 
> But I give those sons of bucks as little of my money as humanly possible.
> 
> The last movie I saw in the theater was on my first date with the girl that would become my wife...in 1997.
Click to expand...


We very rarely go see a movie in a theater anymore because it is simply more costly than we can justify--we would rather use our limited recreation dollars in other ways.  But I can't say we don't have a pretty heavy investment in the movies--I own a LOT of movies on the old VHS tapes and on DVDs--we haven't upgraded to Bluray.   And we have Amazon Prime accounts and subscribe to High Definition access to movies on television because they are so much prettier in HD.  But I do love movies.   I only mourn that the new ones are mostly inferior to those of 20 years or more ago.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Jerry Lewis. I never ever found him funny.


----------



## Toro

Most of them.


----------



## Missourian

Foxfyre said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am torn on this topic because I like some personalities more than others but feel obligated to give credit where credit is due.  I do generally do separate a celebrity's politics and/or personal issues from his/her acting or performing talent.  Streisand, for instance--I deplore her politics but greatly admire her as both an actress and one of the most magnificent voices and song stylists of the century.  I normally can't stand Rosie O'Donnell, but she was perfect for her role in "Sleepless in Seattle."
> 
> Meryl Streep has been annoying and uninspired to me in many of her movies--she was a disaster in "Julie and Julia" for instance.  But she was absolutely perfect and brilliant in her roles in "The Devil Wore Prada" and "Out of Africa."
> 
> I normally can't stand Ben Afleck and think he is so wrong as Batman, but he was right for his role as A.J. Frost in "Armageddon."   I am underwhelmed by Bill Paxton in most of his movies, but he was very good in "Twister" and "Titanic" and was right for his role in "Apollo 13."
> 
> Jessica Tandy, highly overrated so much of the time, but who else could have played her role in "Fried Green Tomatoes" or "Driving Miss Daisy"?
> 
> Alec Baldwin is not my favorite actor, but who could have been more perfect for his role in "Working Girl?"   I don't know why ya'll don't like Sandra Bullock though--I haven't seen her in a role I didn't like.  "Blindside" was a very different kind of role for her, but she was perfect for it.
> 
> And we can go right down the list.  So many uninspired and forgettable performances by so many big names, but almost all of them have had at least one role that they were just right for.  And as for their less attractive personalities or whatever--well, like I said.  I just separate that from their talent.  Goldie Hawn, for instance, is well known as an unpleasant, hoighty toity, nasty bitch in Santa Fe.  But who sees her that way in her movies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love movies,  and I watch lots and lots of films,  both old and new.
> 
> But I give those sons of bucks as little of my money as humanly possible.
> 
> The last movie I saw in the theater was on my first date with the girl that would become my wife...in 1997.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We very rarely go see a movie in a theater anymore because it is simply more costly than we can justify--we would rather use our limited recreation dollars in other ways.  But I can't say we don't have a pretty heavy investment in the movies--I own a LOT of movies on the old VHS tapes and on DVDs--we haven't upgraded to Bluray.   And we have Amazon Prime accounts and subscribe to High Definition access to movies on television because they are so much prettier in HD.  But I do love movies.   I only mourn that the new ones are mostly inferior to those of 20 years or more ago.
Click to expand...


Us too,  we own tons of movies on DVD...I don't think we have any VHSs and more,  and I know we have nothing to play them on if we do.

We but DVDs at the pawn shop.  One dollar each,  can't beat that.

We also have resisted upgrading to Blu-ray...just not enough of an upside to justify the expense.

I agree that there just aren't enough great movies today...another reason we no longer frequent the theater.

I watch "The Omega Man" with Charlton Heston last night...what a fabulous movie. 

The night before that it was "Bullitt"  staring Steve McQueen.

"Jeremiah Johnson" with Robert Redford and "The Blue Max" with George Peppard. 

Hell,  we have a slew of black and white movies...mostly Humphrey Bogart and Jimmy Stewart flicks that we have almost wore out.

The original King Kong from '33.

So many great old movies,  so few great modern movies...


----------



## Politico

PredFan said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hate the band Yes?
Click to expand...


Yes?


----------



## PredFan

Politico said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hate the band Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes?
Click to expand...


Yes. You hate Yes?


----------



## Foxfyre

Some of ya'll go for more violent movies than I enjoy.  I'm not a huge DeNiro fan and usually don't even check out his movies on the theory that they will have more gratuitous violence than I want.  But his role with Billy Crystal in "Analyze This" was great.  Good movie.

I pass over Mel Gibson movies for the same reason.  He has had some good roles, but most of his movies are far more violent than I care for.  And he is personally creepy enough to further dampen my enthusiasm for his movies.


----------



## Politico

Yes....and yes....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Zona said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant be a partisan hack in 1 damn thread can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I can.
> 
> I dont like,
> 
> Clint Eastwood
> Victoria Jackson
> Jon Voight
> Chuck Norris
> Kurt Russell
> Kirk Cameron
> Stephen Baldwin
Click to expand...


Zona who are you trying to kid?.....you probably liked everyone of those people until you found out their politics....be honest dude....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Gracie said:


> Speaking of Zona's list...I agree with Chuck Norris, Kirk cameron, the baldwin. But I love Kurt Russell!



i bet Zona watched all of Chucks action flicks....and his TV Show....watch him say im wrong....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Zona's list...I agree with Chuck Norris, Kirk cameron, the baldwin. But I love Kurt Russell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Russell...Overboard, that's it. I love that movie.
Click to expand...


cant forget "Big Trouble In Little China"...........


----------



## Harry Dresden

TNHarley said:


> Michael was my favorite Batman
> When I heard they got Affleck to do the new one all I could do was
> Christian Bale sucked IMO



not for me....Bale played Batman the way the guy was.....kinda disturbed....


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Harry Dresden said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Zona's list...I agree with Chuck Norris, Kirk cameron, the baldwin. But I love Kurt Russell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Russell...Overboard, that's it. I love that movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cant forget "Big Trouble In Little China"...........
Click to expand...


 Everybody knows that "Escape From New York" was Kurt Russell's best movie. It deserved an Oscar for best picture and best actor and best director and best musical score and best costume design and best lighting and best attitude and best leather jacket and best limp and... ok, maybe I got carried away. I still love that movie though.


----------



## 007

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Zona's list...I agree with Chuck Norris, Kirk cameron, the baldwin. But I love Kurt Russell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Russell...Overboard, that's it. I love that movie.
Click to expand...

He was outstanding in Tombstone, best he ever did.

Captain Ron wasn't bad either.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## jan

Steven Seagal...I don't know...I must have had a bad experience with that guy in a previous life or something, but I can not stand that guy!  I won't even watch any of his second rate movies he's in.  The guy literally creeps me out!


----------



## April

Jim Carrey...dude get's on my nerves in each film I see him in. He overacts. 
The only movie that he starred in, that didn't make me want to tear at my skin, was Bruce Almighty.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> ...or don't really want to watch movies they star or have a part in?
> 
> For me:
> 
> Sandra Bullock
> Julia Roberts
> Jim Carey
> Randy Quaid
> Clint Howard
> 
> (Just off the top of my head).
> 
> And you?



Sandra Bullock is hot.


----------



## Foxfyre

JohnL.Burke said:


> Jerry Lewis. I never ever found him funny.



I didn't care for his comedy roles either--not any of them.  His TV show was a joke--he simply didn't have the talent to keep an unscripted and extemporaneous show going.

But every now and then I got a glimpse of the true actor--fleeting and short lived, but I was intrigued.  I would have paid good money to see him in a straight role.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> Speaking of Zona's list...I agree with Chuck Norris, Kirk cameron, the baldwin. But I love Kurt Russell!



Whats wrong with Chuck Norris?


----------



## Alfalfa

007 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Zona's list...I agree with Chuck Norris, Kirk cameron, the baldwin. But I love Kurt Russell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Russell...Overboard, that's it. I love that movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was outstanding in Tombstone, best he ever did.
> 
> Captain Ron wasn't bad either.
Click to expand...


Stargate...


----------



## rightwinger

Ashton Kutcher
Entire Jersey Shore cast
Adam Sandler
David Spade
Alec Baldwin
Tracy Morgan
Kirstie Alley


----------



## Ropey

Foxfyre said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Lewis. I never ever found him funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't care for his comedy roles either--not any of them.  His TV show was a joke--he simply didn't have the talent to keep an unscripted and extemporaneous show going.
> 
> But every now and then I got a glimpse of the true actor--fleeting and short lived, but I was intrigued.  I would have paid good money to see him in a straight role.
Click to expand...


And in person he was an angry and foul man. My father met him in Las Vegas and said he was so surprised at how he treated people. His nickname was "The Angry Clown".

I didn't find him very funny either.


----------



## Desperado

Will Ferrell
John C. Reilly
Andy Samberg

Nothing funny about them,


----------



## Alfalfa

High_Gravity said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...or don't really want to watch movies they star or have a part in?
> 
> For me:
> 
> Sandra Bullock
> Julia Roberts
> Jim Carey
> Randy Quaid
> Clint Howard
> 
> (Just off the top of my head).
> 
> And you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra Bullock is hot.
Click to expand...



I liked her in "Miss Congeniality".


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Sandra Bullock is hot.



Bullocks buttocks... mmm...


----------



## Foxfyre

Ropey said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Lewis. I never ever found him funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't care for his comedy roles either--not any of them.  His TV show was a joke--he simply didn't have the talent to keep an unscripted and extemporaneous show going.
> 
> But every now and then I got a glimpse of the true actor--fleeting and short lived, but I was intrigued.  I would have paid good money to see him in a straight role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in person he was an angry and foul man. My father met him in Las Vegas and said he was so surprised at how he treated people. His nickname was "The Angry Clown".
> 
> I didn't find him very funny either.
Click to expand...


That sounds like how the shop owners along Canyon Road in Santa Fe describe Goldie Hawn--not a nice person and somebody who treats people very badly.  Maybe it is a trend with comedians?  Who knows.

I remember back when the Hands Across America project was initiated and we sent requests to a number of Hollywood celebrities who also have property in New Mexico--most in the Santa Fe and Taos areas or those who were just here temporarily shooting movies etc.  We were enlisting celebrity participation to help draw more volunteers to fill in the long empty gaps between towns all along I-40.  And just about everybody did from Shirley MacLaine to Don Imus to Randy Travis and dozens of lesser known names cheerfully agreed to do so out of the goodness of their hearts.   (Goldie was out of the state at the time.)  But Roger Miller wanted to be paid $5,000 before he would 'help out' and considered that a generous offer.  We didn't pay it of course.   We wouldn't have paid $5.00.

I never bought another of his records.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra Bullock is hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullocks buttocks... mmm...
Click to expand...


----------



## NLT

Adam Brody 

Al Franken 

Alan Dershowitz 

Alec Baldwin 

Alice Walker 

Allison Janney 

Alyssa Milano 

Andre 3000 

Andre Agassi 

Art Alexakis 

Ashley Judd 

Babyface 

Barbara Streisand 

Ben Affleck 

Ben Stiller 

Benjamin McKenzie 

Bette Midler 

Bill Bradley 

Billy Crystal 

Bob Saget 

Bonnie Raitt 

Boyz II Men 

Brad Pitt 

Bradley Whitford 

Brian McKnight 

Bright Eyes 

Bruce Springsteen 

Bud Selig 

Cameron Diaz 

Candice Bergen 

Carole King 

Charlize Theron 

Cher 

Chevy Chase 

Chris Rock 

Chris Tucker 

Christian Slater 

Christie Brinkley 

Chuck D 

Colin Hanks 

Damien Fahey 

Dana Delany 

Danny Glover 

Dave Grohl 

Dave Matthews Band 

David Cross 

David Spade 

Death Cab for Cutie 

Demi Moore 

Dennis Weaver 

Diana Ross 

Dixie Chicks 

Doug Flutie 

Dustin Hoffman 

Ed Asner 

Ed Harris 

Eliza Dushku 

Ellen DeGeneres 

Eric Stoltz 

Famke Janssen 

Frank Sinatra 

Gene Wilder 

George Clooney 

George Lucas 

George Peppard 

George Soros 

Glenn Close 

Green Day 

Gwyneth Paltrow 

Hank Aaron 

Harrison Ford 

Heather Graham 

Helen Hunt 

Herb Williams 

Hulk Hogan 

Jack Black 

Jack Nicholson 

Jackson Browne 

Jada Pinkett Smith 

Jake Gyllenhaal 

James Caan 

James Cromwell 

James Garner 

James Taylor 

Jane Fonda 

Janeane Garofalo 

Janel Moloney 

Jason Bateman 

Jason Biggs 

Jennifer Aniston 

Jennifer Garner 

Jennifer Lopez 

Jenny McCarthy 

Jerry Springer 

Jessica Biel 

John Cusack 

John Fogerty 

John Glenn 

John Goodman 

John Grisham 

John Leguizamo 

John Mayer 

John McEnroe 

John Mellencamp 

John Travolta 

Jon Bon Jovi 

Jon Stewart 

Joy Bryant 

Jurassic 5 

Kate Hudson 

Keb' Mo' 

Kevin Bacon 

Kevin Costner 

Kevin Spacey 

Kimberly Guilfoyle 

Kirk Douglas 

Kirsten Dunst 

Krista Allen 

Larry David 

Larry Hagman 

Leigh Steinberg 

Leonard Nimoy 

Leonardo DiCaprio 

Lewis Black 

Lizz Winstead 

Luther Vandross 

Madonna 

Margaret Cho 

Marlo Thomas 

Marshall Mathers 

Martin Sheen 

Mary Chapin Carpenter 

Matt Damon 

Meg Ryan 

Melanie Griffith 

Melissa Etheridge 

Melissa Gilbert 

Melissa Joan Hart 

Meryl Streep 

Michael Bolton 

Michael Douglas 

Michael Eisner 

Michael J. Fox 

Michael Jackson 

Michael Jordan 

Michael Moore 

Mick Foley 

Mike Farrell 

Mike Richter 

Muhammad Ali 

My Morning Jacket 

Nancy Grace 

Natalie Cole 

Natalie Portman 

Nicole Kidman 

Norman Lear 

Omarosa Manigault 

Oprah Winfrey 

Owen Wilson 

Patti LaBelle 

Paul Newman 

Pearl Jam 

Peter Angelos 

Peter Yarrow 

R.E.M. 

Rachel Bilson 

Reese Witherspoon 

Regis Philbin 

Richard Gere 

Richard Schiff 

Rita Wilson 

Rob Lowe 

Rob Reiner 

Robert DeNiro 

Robert Redford 

Robert Vaughn 

Robin Williams 

Ron Livingston 

Ron Reagan 

Russell Simmons 

Sam Seder 

Sara Jessica Parker 

Sean Combs 

Sean Penn 

Serj Tankian 

Sharon Stone 

Sheryl Crow 

Shirley MacLaine 

Steve Bing 

Steve Buscemi 

Steven Spielberg 

Stevie Wonder 

Stockard Channing 

Susan Sarandon 

Ted Danson 

Ted Turner 

The Black Eyed Peas 

Theo Epstein 

Tim McGraw 

Tim Robbins 

Tom Cruise 

Tom Hanks 

Tom Morello 

Will Rogers 

Tommy Lee Jones 

Vanessa Carlton 

Walter Cronkite 

Warren Beatty 

Wendy Malick 

Whoopi Goldberg 

Willie Nelson 

Woody Allen 

Wyclef Jean


----------



## rightwinger

Harry Dresden said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Zona's list...I agree with Chuck Norris, Kirk cameron, the baldwin. But I love Kurt Russell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Russell...Overboard, that's it. I love that movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cant forget "Big Trouble In Little China"...........
Click to expand...


Escape from New York


----------



## Harry Dresden

NLT said:


> Adam Brody
> 
> Al Franken
> 
> Alan Dershowitz
> 
> Alec Baldwin
> 
> Alice Walker
> 
> Allison Janney
> 
> Alyssa Milano
> 
> Andre 3000
> 
> Andre Agassi
> 
> Art Alexakis
> 
> Ashley Judd
> 
> Babyface
> 
> Barbara Streisand
> 
> Ben Affleck
> 
> Ben Stiller
> 
> Benjamin McKenzie
> 
> Bette Midler
> 
> Bill Bradley
> 
> Billy Crystal
> 
> Bob Saget
> 
> Bonnie Raitt
> 
> Boyz II Men
> 
> Brad Pitt
> 
> Bradley Whitford
> 
> Brian McKnight
> 
> Bright Eyes
> 
> Bruce Springsteen
> 
> Bud Selig
> 
> Cameron Diaz
> 
> Candice Bergen
> 
> Carole King
> 
> Charlize Theron
> 
> Cher
> 
> Chevy Chase
> 
> Chris Rock
> 
> Chris Tucker
> 
> Christian Slater
> 
> Christie Brinkley
> 
> Chuck D
> 
> Colin Hanks
> 
> Damien Fahey
> 
> Dana Delany
> 
> Danny Glover
> 
> Dave Grohl
> 
> Dave Matthews Band
> 
> David Cross
> 
> David Spade
> 
> Death Cab for Cutie
> 
> Demi Moore
> 
> Dennis Weaver
> 
> Diana Ross
> 
> Dixie Chicks
> 
> Doug Flutie
> 
> Dustin Hoffman
> 
> Ed Asner
> 
> Ed Harris
> 
> Eliza Dushku
> 
> Ellen DeGeneres
> 
> Eric Stoltz
> 
> Famke Janssen
> 
> Frank Sinatra
> 
> Gene Wilder
> 
> George Clooney
> 
> George Lucas
> 
> George Peppard
> 
> George Soros
> 
> Glenn Close
> 
> Green Day
> 
> Gwyneth Paltrow
> 
> Hank Aaron
> 
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Heather Graham
> 
> Helen Hunt
> 
> Herb Williams
> 
> Hulk Hogan
> 
> Jack Black
> 
> Jack Nicholson
> 
> Jackson Browne
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith
> 
> Jake Gyllenhaal
> 
> James Caan
> 
> James Cromwell
> 
> James Garner
> 
> James Taylor
> 
> Jane Fonda
> 
> Janeane Garofalo
> 
> Janel Moloney
> 
> Jason Bateman
> 
> Jason Biggs
> 
> Jennifer Aniston
> 
> Jennifer Garner
> 
> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> Jenny McCarthy
> 
> Jerry Springer
> 
> Jessica Biel
> 
> John Cusack
> 
> John Fogerty
> 
> John Glenn
> 
> John Goodman
> 
> John Grisham
> 
> John Leguizamo
> 
> John Mayer
> 
> John McEnroe
> 
> John Mellencamp
> 
> John Travolta
> 
> Jon Bon Jovi
> 
> Jon Stewart
> 
> Joy Bryant
> 
> Jurassic 5
> 
> Kate Hudson
> 
> Keb' Mo'
> 
> Kevin Bacon
> 
> Kevin Costner
> 
> Kevin Spacey
> 
> Kimberly Guilfoyle
> 
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Kirsten Dunst
> 
> Krista Allen
> 
> Larry David
> 
> Larry Hagman
> 
> Leigh Steinberg
> 
> Leonard Nimoy
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio
> 
> Lewis Black
> 
> Lizz Winstead
> 
> Luther Vandross
> 
> Madonna
> 
> Margaret Cho
> 
> Marlo Thomas
> 
> Marshall Mathers
> 
> Martin Sheen
> 
> Mary Chapin Carpenter
> 
> Matt Damon
> 
> Meg Ryan
> 
> Melanie Griffith
> 
> Melissa Etheridge
> 
> Melissa Gilbert
> 
> Melissa Joan Hart
> 
> Meryl Streep
> 
> Michael Bolton
> 
> Michael Douglas
> 
> Michael Eisner
> 
> Michael J. Fox
> 
> Michael Jackson
> 
> Michael Jordan
> 
> Michael Moore
> 
> Mick Foley
> 
> Mike Farrell
> 
> Mike Richter
> 
> Muhammad Ali
> 
> My Morning Jacket
> 
> Nancy Grace
> 
> Natalie Cole
> 
> Natalie Portman
> 
> Nicole Kidman
> 
> Norman Lear
> 
> Omarosa Manigault
> 
> Oprah Winfrey
> 
> Owen Wilson
> 
> Patti LaBelle
> 
> Paul Newman
> 
> Pearl Jam
> 
> Peter Angelos
> 
> Peter Yarrow
> 
> R.E.M.
> 
> Rachel Bilson
> 
> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> Regis Philbin
> 
> Richard Gere
> 
> Richard Schiff
> 
> Rita Wilson
> 
> Rob Lowe
> 
> Rob Reiner
> 
> Robert DeNiro
> 
> Robert Redford
> 
> Robert Vaughn
> 
> Robin Williams
> 
> Ron Livingston
> 
> Ron Reagan
> 
> Russell Simmons
> 
> Sam Seder
> 
> Sara Jessica Parker
> 
> Sean Combs
> 
> Sean Penn
> 
> Serj Tankian
> 
> Sharon Stone
> 
> Sheryl Crow
> 
> Shirley MacLaine
> 
> Steve Bing
> 
> Steve Buscemi
> 
> Steven Spielberg
> 
> Stevie Wonder
> 
> Stockard Channing
> 
> Susan Sarandon
> 
> Ted Danson
> 
> Ted Turner
> 
> The Black Eyed Peas
> 
> Theo Epstein
> 
> Tim McGraw
> 
> Tim Robbins
> 
> Tom Cruise
> 
> Tom Hanks
> 
> Tom Morello
> 
> Will Rogers
> 
> Tommy Lee Jones
> 
> Vanessa Carlton
> 
> Walter Cronkite
> 
> Warren Beatty
> 
> Wendy Malick
> 
> Whoopi Goldberg
> 
> Willie Nelson
> 
> Woody Allen
> 
> Wyclef Jean



so the only celeb you like is Pee Wee Herman?.....


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^    

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Zona

NLT said:


> Adam Brody
> 
> Al Franken
> 
> Alan Dershowitz
> 
> Alec Baldwin
> 
> Alice Walker
> 
> Allison Janney
> 
> Alyssa Milano
> 
> Andre 3000
> 
> Andre Agassi
> 
> Art Alexakis
> 
> Ashley Judd
> 
> Babyface
> 
> Barbara Streisand
> 
> Ben Affleck
> 
> Ben Stiller
> 
> Benjamin McKenzie
> 
> Bette Midler
> 
> Bill Bradley
> 
> Billy Crystal
> 
> Bob Saget
> 
> Bonnie Raitt
> 
> Boyz II Men
> 
> Brad Pitt
> 
> Bradley Whitford
> 
> Brian McKnight
> 
> Bright Eyes
> 
> Bruce Springsteen
> 
> Bud Selig
> 
> Cameron Diaz
> 
> Candice Bergen
> 
> Carole King
> 
> Charlize Theron
> 
> Cher
> 
> Chevy Chase
> 
> Chris Rock
> 
> Chris Tucker
> 
> Christian Slater
> 
> Christie Brinkley
> 
> Chuck D
> 
> Colin Hanks
> 
> Damien Fahey
> 
> Dana Delany
> 
> Danny Glover
> 
> Dave Grohl
> 
> Dave Matthews Band
> 
> David Cross
> 
> David Spade
> 
> Death Cab for Cutie
> 
> Demi Moore
> 
> Dennis Weaver
> 
> Diana Ross
> 
> Dixie Chicks
> 
> Doug Flutie
> 
> Dustin Hoffman
> 
> Ed Asner
> 
> Ed Harris
> 
> Eliza Dushku
> 
> Ellen DeGeneres
> 
> Eric Stoltz
> 
> Famke Janssen
> 
> Frank Sinatra
> 
> Gene Wilder
> 
> George Clooney
> 
> George Lucas
> 
> George Peppard
> 
> George Soros
> 
> Glenn Close
> 
> Green Day
> 
> Gwyneth Paltrow
> 
> Hank Aaron
> 
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Heather Graham
> 
> Helen Hunt
> 
> Herb Williams
> 
> Hulk Hogan
> 
> Jack Black
> 
> Jack Nicholson
> 
> Jackson Browne
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith
> 
> Jake Gyllenhaal
> 
> James Caan
> 
> James Cromwell
> 
> James Garner
> 
> James Taylor
> 
> Jane Fonda
> 
> Janeane Garofalo
> 
> Janel Moloney
> 
> Jason Bateman
> 
> Jason Biggs
> 
> Jennifer Aniston
> 
> Jennifer Garner
> 
> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> Jenny McCarthy
> 
> Jerry Springer
> 
> Jessica Biel
> 
> John Cusack
> 
> John Fogerty
> 
> John Glenn
> 
> John Goodman
> 
> John Grisham
> 
> John Leguizamo
> 
> John Mayer
> 
> John McEnroe
> 
> John Mellencamp
> 
> John Travolta
> 
> Jon Bon Jovi
> 
> Jon Stewart
> 
> Joy Bryant
> 
> Jurassic 5
> 
> Kate Hudson
> 
> Keb' Mo'
> 
> Kevin Bacon
> 
> Kevin Costner
> 
> Kevin Spacey
> 
> Kimberly Guilfoyle
> 
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Kirsten Dunst
> 
> Krista Allen
> 
> Larry David
> 
> Larry Hagman
> 
> Leigh Steinberg
> 
> Leonard Nimoy
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio
> 
> Lewis Black
> 
> Lizz Winstead
> 
> Luther Vandross
> 
> Madonna
> 
> Margaret Cho
> 
> Marlo Thomas
> 
> Marshall Mathers
> 
> Martin Sheen
> 
> Mary Chapin Carpenter
> 
> Matt Damon
> 
> Meg Ryan
> 
> Melanie Griffith
> 
> Melissa Etheridge
> 
> Melissa Gilbert
> 
> Melissa Joan Hart
> 
> Meryl Streep
> 
> Michael Bolton
> 
> Michael Douglas
> 
> Michael Eisner
> 
> Michael J. Fox
> 
> Michael Jackson
> 
> Michael Jordan
> 
> Michael Moore
> 
> Mick Foley
> 
> Mike Farrell
> 
> Mike Richter
> 
> Muhammad Ali
> 
> My Morning Jacket
> 
> Nancy Grace
> 
> Natalie Cole
> 
> Natalie Portman
> 
> Nicole Kidman
> 
> Norman Lear
> 
> Omarosa Manigault
> 
> Oprah Winfrey
> 
> Owen Wilson
> 
> Patti LaBelle
> 
> Paul Newman
> 
> Pearl Jam
> 
> Peter Angelos
> 
> Peter Yarrow
> 
> R.E.M.
> 
> Rachel Bilson
> 
> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> Regis Philbin
> 
> Richard Gere
> 
> Richard Schiff
> 
> Rita Wilson
> 
> Rob Lowe
> 
> Rob Reiner
> 
> Robert DeNiro
> 
> Robert Redford
> 
> Robert Vaughn
> 
> Robin Williams
> 
> Ron Livingston
> 
> Ron Reagan
> 
> Russell Simmons
> 
> Sam Seder
> 
> Sara Jessica Parker
> 
> Sean Combs
> 
> Sean Penn
> 
> Serj Tankian
> 
> Sharon Stone
> 
> Sheryl Crow
> 
> Shirley MacLaine
> 
> Steve Bing
> 
> Steve Buscemi
> 
> Steven Spielberg
> 
> Stevie Wonder
> 
> Stockard Channing
> 
> Susan Sarandon
> 
> Ted Danson
> 
> Ted Turner
> 
> The Black Eyed Peas
> 
> Theo Epstein
> 
> Tim McGraw
> 
> Tim Robbins
> 
> Tom Cruise
> 
> Tom Hanks
> 
> Tom Morello
> 
> Will Rogers
> 
> Tommy Lee Jones
> 
> Vanessa Carlton
> 
> Walter Cronkite
> 
> Warren Beatty
> 
> Wendy Malick
> 
> Whoopi Goldberg
> 
> Willie Nelson
> 
> Woody Allen
> 
> Wyclef Jean


Hmm.


----------



## Zona

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Russell...Overboard, that's it. I love that movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant forget "Big Trouble In Little China"...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Escape from New York
Click to expand...


Snake!


----------



## Gracie

Sandra Bullock was in town shooting a film years ago..forgot the name of it. Rude, obnoxious, hateful, mean, hoitytoity with waitresses, waiters, hotel staff, etc. It was in the local news how most folks here avoided her whenever possible and was happy when she finally left.

I don't like Jerry Lewis. Never did.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Celebrities that I can't stand:

Leonardo Dicaprio

Tom Green 

Woody Allen

Jennifer Lopez

Natalie Portman

Tom Cruise

Ben Affleck

George Clooney

Will Ferrel

Eddie Griffin

Queen Latifah

Chris Rock


----------



## BDBoop

None of those are celebrities. They are actors, actresses, and comics.

Celebrities bring nothing to the table. Paris Hilton, the Kardashians, etc. They're just famous for no good reason.


----------



## Gracie

I never understood the fascination with Leonardo Dicaprio. That dude is homely.


----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> I never understood the fascination with Leonardo Dicaprio. That dude is homely.



But he can act. I mean ffs, look at Steve Buscemi.

But the man is brilliant.


----------



## westwall

Yes, Boop is right I can't stand the fucking Kardashians!  Why on Earth they have so many goddamed shows on TV I have no idea.  If you want to know why the US is failing look at them!


----------



## BDBoop

westwall said:


> Yes, Boop is right I can't stand the fucking Kardashians!  Why on Earth they have so many goddamed shows on TV I have no idea.  If you want to know why the US is failing look at them!





You tell 'em!!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Jim Carey
Angelina Jolie
Brat Pit
Tom Cruise
Mel Gibson
Clint Eastwood
Robin Williams
Chuck Norris
Adam Sandler
Michael Moore
Jerry Lewis
Charlton Heston 
Jennifer Lopez
Gwyneth Paltrow

It's not a matter of personally liking or disliking; most of them I know nothing about them personally.  But I just can't stand to watch them in anything. IMO actors are celebrities. Possibly it is those actors who fan the flames of their celebrity who are the most obnoxious.


----------



## Esmeralda

BDBoop said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Boop is right I can't stand the fucking Kardashians!  Why on Earth they have so many goddamed shows on TV I have no idea.  If you want to know why the US is failing look at them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em!!!
Click to expand...


I don't actually think of people like "the Kardashians" as celebrities; they're just annoying, attention seeking humans.  And not worthy of attention. I don't understand the US absorption with reality television.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Tom Cruise


----------



## Esmeralda

Gracie said:


> I never understood the fascination with Leonardo Dicaprio. That dude is homely.



I find him just  bearable.


----------



## Esmeralda

Zona said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Brody
> 
> Al Franken
> 
> Alan Dershowitz
> 
> Alec Baldwin
> 
> Alice Walker
> 
> Allison Janney
> 
> Alyssa Milano
> 
> Andre 3000
> 
> Andre Agassi
> 
> Art Alexakis
> 
> Ashley Judd
> 
> Babyface
> 
> Barbara Streisand
> 
> Ben Affleck
> 
> Ben Stiller
> 
> Benjamin McKenzie
> 
> Bette Midler
> 
> Bill Bradley
> 
> Billy Crystal
> 
> Bob Saget
> 
> Bonnie Raitt
> 
> Boyz II Men
> 
> Brad Pitt
> 
> Bradley Whitford
> 
> Brian McKnight
> 
> Bright Eyes
> 
> Bruce Springsteen
> 
> Bud Selig
> 
> Cameron Diaz
> 
> Candice Bergen
> 
> Carole King
> 
> Charlize Theron
> 
> Cher
> 
> Chevy Chase
> 
> Chris Rock
> 
> Chris Tucker
> 
> Christian Slater
> 
> Christie Brinkley
> 
> Chuck D
> 
> Colin Hanks
> 
> Damien Fahey
> 
> Dana Delany
> 
> Danny Glover
> 
> Dave Grohl
> 
> Dave Matthews Band
> 
> David Cross
> 
> David Spade
> 
> Death Cab for Cutie
> 
> Demi Moore
> 
> Dennis Weaver
> 
> Diana Ross
> 
> Dixie Chicks
> 
> Doug Flutie
> 
> Dustin Hoffman
> 
> Ed Asner
> 
> Ed Harris
> 
> Eliza Dushku
> 
> Ellen DeGeneres
> 
> Eric Stoltz
> 
> Famke Janssen
> 
> Frank Sinatra
> 
> Gene Wilder
> 
> George Clooney
> 
> George Lucas
> 
> George Peppard
> 
> George Soros
> 
> Glenn Close
> 
> Green Day
> 
> Gwyneth Paltrow
> 
> Hank Aaron
> 
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Heather Graham
> 
> Helen Hunt
> 
> Herb Williams
> 
> Hulk Hogan
> 
> Jack Black
> 
> Jack Nicholson
> 
> Jackson Browne
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith
> 
> Jake Gyllenhaal
> 
> James Caan
> 
> James Cromwell
> 
> James Garner
> 
> James Taylor
> 
> Jane Fonda
> 
> Janeane Garofalo
> 
> Janel Moloney
> 
> Jason Bateman
> 
> Jason Biggs
> 
> Jennifer Aniston
> 
> Jennifer Garner
> 
> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> Jenny McCarthy
> 
> Jerry Springer
> 
> Jessica Biel
> 
> John Cusack
> 
> John Fogerty
> 
> John Glenn
> 
> John Goodman
> 
> John Grisham
> 
> John Leguizamo
> 
> John Mayer
> 
> John McEnroe
> 
> John Mellencamp
> 
> John Travolta
> 
> Jon Bon Jovi
> 
> Jon Stewart
> 
> Joy Bryant
> 
> Jurassic 5
> 
> Kate Hudson
> 
> Keb' Mo'
> 
> Kevin Bacon
> 
> Kevin Costner
> 
> Kevin Spacey
> 
> Kimberly Guilfoyle
> 
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Kirsten Dunst
> 
> Krista Allen
> 
> Larry David
> 
> Larry Hagman
> 
> Leigh Steinberg
> 
> Leonard Nimoy
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio
> 
> Lewis Black
> 
> Lizz Winstead
> 
> Luther Vandross
> 
> Madonna
> 
> Margaret Cho
> 
> Marlo Thomas
> 
> Marshall Mathers
> 
> Martin Sheen
> 
> Mary Chapin Carpenter
> 
> Matt Damon
> 
> Meg Ryan
> 
> Melanie Griffith
> 
> Melissa Etheridge
> 
> Melissa Gilbert
> 
> Melissa Joan Hart
> 
> Meryl Streep
> 
> Michael Bolton
> 
> Michael Douglas
> 
> Michael Eisner
> 
> Michael J. Fox
> 
> Michael Jackson
> 
> Michael Jordan
> 
> Michael Moore
> 
> Mick Foley
> 
> Mike Farrell
> 
> Mike Richter
> 
> Muhammad Ali
> 
> My Morning Jacket
> 
> Nancy Grace
> 
> Natalie Cole
> 
> Natalie Portman
> 
> Nicole Kidman
> 
> Norman Lear
> 
> Omarosa Manigault
> 
> Oprah Winfrey
> 
> Owen Wilson
> 
> Patti LaBelle
> 
> Paul Newman
> 
> Pearl Jam
> 
> Peter Angelos
> 
> Peter Yarrow
> 
> R.E.M.
> 
> Rachel Bilson
> 
> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> Regis Philbin
> 
> Richard Gere
> 
> Richard Schiff
> 
> Rita Wilson
> 
> Rob Lowe
> 
> Rob Reiner
> 
> Robert DeNiro
> 
> Robert Redford
> 
> Robert Vaughn
> 
> Robin Williams
> 
> Ron Livingston
> 
> Ron Reagan
> 
> Russell Simmons
> 
> Sam Seder
> 
> Sara Jessica Parker
> 
> Sean Combs
> 
> Sean Penn
> 
> Serj Tankian
> 
> Sharon Stone
> 
> Sheryl Crow
> 
> Shirley MacLaine
> 
> Steve Bing
> 
> Steve Buscemi
> 
> Steven Spielberg
> 
> Stevie Wonder
> 
> Stockard Channing
> 
> Susan Sarandon
> 
> Ted Danson
> 
> Ted Turner
> 
> The Black Eyed Peas
> 
> Theo Epstein
> 
> Tim McGraw
> 
> Tim Robbins
> 
> Tom Cruise
> 
> Tom Hanks
> 
> Tom Morello
> 
> Will Rogers
> 
> Tommy Lee Jones
> 
> Vanessa Carlton
> 
> Walter Cronkite
> 
> Warren Beatty
> 
> Wendy Malick
> 
> Whoopi Goldberg
> 
> Willie Nelson
> 
> Woody Allen
> 
> Wyclef Jean
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.
Click to expand...


Either he's doing the leg pull thing, or that's a lot of negative energy.


----------



## strollingbones

woody allen, ben allfeck.....jim carey (except for man on the moon)...george clooney...i have never watched anything with a kardasians and that takes vigilance...peter sellers....the kids from the ....damn it...o hell...twilight series?  the wolves vs vampires .....hell i kept falling asleep but those people are terrible ...and john travolta....but i will admit to watching urban cowboy anytime i flip thru and its on.....i try not too...i swear i try not to...i know the dialogue


----------



## Sallow

Donald Trump


----------



## waltky

Ever'body on Miley Cyrus' case at the moment...

... but Uncle Ferd thinks she's a honey.


----------



## Foxfyre

strollingbones said:


> woody allen, ben allfeck.....jim carey (except for man on the moon)...george clooney...i have never watched anything with a kardasians and that takes vigilance...peter sellers....the kids from the ....damn it...o hell...twilight series?  the wolves vs vampires .....hell i kept falling asleep but those people are terrible ...and john travolta....but i will admit to watching urban cowboy anytime i flip thru and its on.....i try not too...i swear i try not to...i know the dialogue



I think like I said earlier, that is because the entertainment factor overrides our opinions about the personal lives of singers, actors, sports figures, and other celebrities.  I don't have to like them personally to appreciate their great talent.  And for me, they become the character that I enjoy rather than the person playing the character.  And I forget who they are in real life.


----------



## eflatminor

NLT said:


> Adam Brody
> 
> Al Franken
> 
> Alan Dershowitz
> 
> Alec Baldwin
> 
> Alice Walker
> 
> Allison Janney
> 
> Alyssa Milano
> 
> Andre 3000
> 
> Andre Agassi
> 
> Art Alexakis
> 
> Ashley Judd
> 
> Babyface
> 
> Barbara Streisand
> 
> Ben Affleck
> 
> Ben Stiller
> 
> Benjamin McKenzie
> 
> Bette Midler
> 
> Bill Bradley
> 
> Billy Crystal
> 
> Bob Saget
> 
> Bonnie Raitt
> 
> Boyz II Men
> 
> Brad Pitt
> 
> Bradley Whitford
> 
> Brian McKnight
> 
> Bright Eyes
> 
> Bruce Springsteen
> 
> Bud Selig
> 
> Cameron Diaz
> 
> Candice Bergen
> 
> Carole King
> 
> Charlize Theron
> 
> Cher
> 
> Chevy Chase
> 
> Chris Rock
> 
> Chris Tucker
> 
> Christian Slater
> 
> Christie Brinkley
> 
> Chuck D
> 
> Colin Hanks
> 
> Damien Fahey
> 
> Dana Delany
> 
> Danny Glover
> 
> Dave Grohl
> 
> Dave Matthews Band
> 
> David Cross
> 
> David Spade
> 
> Death Cab for Cutie
> 
> Demi Moore
> 
> Dennis Weaver
> 
> Diana Ross
> 
> Dixie Chicks
> 
> Doug Flutie
> 
> Dustin Hoffman
> 
> Ed Asner
> 
> Ed Harris
> 
> Eliza Dushku
> 
> Ellen DeGeneres
> 
> Eric Stoltz
> 
> Famke Janssen
> 
> Frank Sinatra
> 
> Gene Wilder
> 
> George Clooney
> 
> George Lucas
> 
> George Peppard
> 
> George Soros
> 
> Glenn Close
> 
> Green Day
> 
> Gwyneth Paltrow
> 
> Hank Aaron
> 
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Heather Graham
> 
> Helen Hunt
> 
> Herb Williams
> 
> Hulk Hogan
> 
> Jack Black
> 
> Jack Nicholson
> 
> Jackson Browne
> 
> Jada Pinkett Smith
> 
> Jake Gyllenhaal
> 
> James Caan
> 
> James Cromwell
> 
> James Garner
> 
> James Taylor
> 
> Jane Fonda
> 
> Janeane Garofalo
> 
> Janel Moloney
> 
> Jason Bateman
> 
> Jason Biggs
> 
> Jennifer Aniston
> 
> Jennifer Garner
> 
> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> Jenny McCarthy
> 
> Jerry Springer
> 
> Jessica Biel
> 
> John Cusack
> 
> John Fogerty
> 
> John Glenn
> 
> John Goodman
> 
> John Grisham
> 
> John Leguizamo
> 
> John Mayer
> 
> John McEnroe
> 
> John Mellencamp
> 
> John Travolta
> 
> Jon Bon Jovi
> 
> Jon Stewart
> 
> Joy Bryant
> 
> Jurassic 5
> 
> Kate Hudson
> 
> Keb' Mo'
> 
> Kevin Bacon
> 
> Kevin Costner
> 
> Kevin Spacey
> 
> Kimberly Guilfoyle
> 
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Kirsten Dunst
> 
> Krista Allen
> 
> Larry David
> 
> Larry Hagman
> 
> Leigh Steinberg
> 
> Leonard Nimoy
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio
> 
> Lewis Black
> 
> Lizz Winstead
> 
> Luther Vandross
> 
> Madonna
> 
> Margaret Cho
> 
> Marlo Thomas
> 
> Marshall Mathers
> 
> Martin Sheen
> 
> Mary Chapin Carpenter
> 
> Matt Damon
> 
> Meg Ryan
> 
> Melanie Griffith
> 
> Melissa Etheridge
> 
> Melissa Gilbert
> 
> Melissa Joan Hart
> 
> Meryl Streep
> 
> Michael Bolton
> 
> Michael Douglas
> 
> Michael Eisner
> 
> Michael J. Fox
> 
> Michael Jackson
> 
> Michael Jordan
> 
> Michael Moore
> 
> Mick Foley
> 
> Mike Farrell
> 
> Mike Richter
> 
> Muhammad Ali
> 
> My Morning Jacket
> 
> Nancy Grace
> 
> Natalie Cole
> 
> Natalie Portman
> 
> Nicole Kidman
> 
> Norman Lear
> 
> Omarosa Manigault
> 
> Oprah Winfrey
> 
> Owen Wilson
> 
> Patti LaBelle
> 
> Paul Newman
> 
> Pearl Jam
> 
> Peter Angelos
> 
> Peter Yarrow
> 
> R.E.M.
> 
> Rachel Bilson
> 
> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> Regis Philbin
> 
> Richard Gere
> 
> Richard Schiff
> 
> Rita Wilson
> 
> Rob Lowe
> 
> Rob Reiner
> 
> Robert DeNiro
> 
> Robert Redford
> 
> Robert Vaughn
> 
> Robin Williams
> 
> Ron Livingston
> 
> Ron Reagan
> 
> Russell Simmons
> 
> Sam Seder
> 
> Sara Jessica Parker
> 
> Sean Combs
> 
> Sean Penn
> 
> Serj Tankian
> 
> Sharon Stone
> 
> Sheryl Crow
> 
> Shirley MacLaine
> 
> Steve Bing
> 
> Steve Buscemi
> 
> Steven Spielberg
> 
> Stevie Wonder
> 
> Stockard Channing
> 
> Susan Sarandon
> 
> Ted Danson
> 
> Ted Turner
> 
> The Black Eyed Peas
> 
> Theo Epstein
> 
> Tim McGraw
> 
> Tim Robbins
> 
> Tom Cruise
> 
> Tom Hanks
> 
> Tom Morello
> 
> Will Rogers
> 
> Tommy Lee Jones
> 
> Vanessa Carlton
> 
> Walter Cronkite
> 
> Warren Beatty
> 
> Wendy Malick
> 
> Whoopi Goldberg
> 
> Willie Nelson
> 
> Woody Allen
> 
> Wyclef Jean



That's a damn good list.  I'll go with those.


----------



## Montrovant

This is one of the worst examples of a thread filled with a wall of text I've ever seen.

Stop quoting that whole list!


----------



## Wyld Kard

BDBoop said:


> None of those are celebrities. They are actors, actresses, and comics.
> 
> Celebrities bring nothing to the table. Paris Hilton, the Kardashians, etc. They're just famous for no good reason.





> None of those are celebrities.



You're wrong!

By definition a "_celebrity_" is a famous or well known person, so that list of people that I named off are celebrities.  

When it comes to Paris Hilton, she can't act worth a damn, and the Kardashians = Major Stupidity.


----------



## Vandalshandle

JohnL.Burke said:


> Jerry Lewis. I never ever found him funny.



Jerry Lewis has always been the most annoying human being on the planet. How Dean could stand to work with him for those early years is beyond me.


----------



## BDBoop

Wildcard said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are celebrities. They are actors, actresses, and comics.
> 
> Celebrities bring nothing to the table. Paris Hilton, the Kardashians, etc. They're just famous for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are celebrities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong!
> 
> By definition a "_celebrity_" is a famous or well known person, so that list of people that I named off are celebrities.
> 
> When it comes to Paris Hilton, she can't act worth a damn, and the Kardashians = Major Stupidity.
Click to expand...




> What defines a celebrity in today's society? Is it the person who gains the most fame from an "accidental" sex tape release? Is it the Kevin Federline who is famous because of his association with another "celebrity"? Or could it be best defined as the most achieved individual or excuse me, actor, on a supposed reality show?
> 
> Welcome to the twenty-first century where the days of celebrity status are assessed by breast size, amount of marriages/divorces, and the number of tabloid covers appeared on. Long gone are the legitimate celebrities. The best of luck to you if you're trying to find a famous Shirley Temple, Judy Garland, or Lucille Ball in today's world, as it is a much-desired rarity. What has society morphed minds into? Has the media really lost control of what is deemed as newsworthy? What about global warming? The Bird Flu? When did these lose priority to Lindsay Lohan's alcohol addiction and Pamela Anderson's latest divorce?
> 
> The human mind is fascinated by the latest gossip of stars that have absolutely zero impact on the lives of those who hear of them. The media plays a major role in this. The "baby mamma drama" is splashed all over talk shows. Immediately after hearing about Britney and K-Fed's splitting, Nicole Richie's weight takes center stage.



What Defines a Celebrity? - Yahoo Voices - voices.yahoo.com

Celebrity has come to mean those who are famous for no apparent reason whatsoever. Back in the day, the only celebrities we had WERE actors, actresses, singers, etc.

That was before reality TV.


----------



## Montrovant

BDBoop said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are celebrities. They are actors, actresses, and comics.
> 
> Celebrities bring nothing to the table. Paris Hilton, the Kardashians, etc. They're just famous for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong!
> 
> By definition a "_celebrity_" is a famous or well known person, so that list of people that I named off are celebrities.
> 
> When it comes to Paris Hilton, she can't act worth a damn, and the Kardashians = Major Stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What defines a celebrity in today's society? Is it the person who gains the most fame from an "accidental" sex tape release? Is it the Kevin Federline who is famous because of his association with another "celebrity"? Or could it be best defined as the most achieved individual or excuse me, actor, on a supposed reality show?
> 
> Welcome to the twenty-first century where the days of celebrity status are assessed by breast size, amount of marriages/divorces, and the number of tabloid covers appeared on. Long gone are the legitimate celebrities. The best of luck to you if you're trying to find a famous Shirley Temple, Judy Garland, or Lucille Ball in today's world, as it is a much-desired rarity. What has society morphed minds into? Has the media really lost control of what is deemed as newsworthy? What about global warming? The Bird Flu? When did these lose priority to Lindsay Lohan's alcohol addiction and Pamela Anderson's latest divorce?
> 
> The human mind is fascinated by the latest gossip of stars that have absolutely zero impact on the lives of those who hear of them. The media plays a major role in this. The "baby mamma drama" is splashed all over talk shows. Immediately after hearing about Britney and K-Fed's splitting, Nicole Richie's weight takes center stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Defines a Celebrity? - Yahoo Voices - voices.yahoo.com
> 
> *Celebrity has come to mean those who are famous for no apparent reason whatsoever.* Back in the day, the only celebrities we had WERE actors, actresses, singers, etc.
> 
> That was before reality TV.
Click to expand...


Not to anyone I know it hasn't.


----------



## BDBoop

Montrovant said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong!
> 
> By definition a "_celebrity_" is a famous or well known person, so that list of people that I named off are celebrities.
> 
> When it comes to Paris Hilton, she can't act worth a damn, and the Kardashians = Major Stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What defines a celebrity in today's society? Is it the person who gains the most fame from an "accidental" sex tape release? Is it the Kevin Federline who is famous because of his association with another "celebrity"? Or could it be best defined as the most achieved individual or excuse me, actor, on a supposed reality show?
> 
> Welcome to the twenty-first century where the days of celebrity status are assessed by breast size, amount of marriages/divorces, and the number of tabloid covers appeared on. Long gone are the legitimate celebrities. The best of luck to you if you're trying to find a famous Shirley Temple, Judy Garland, or Lucille Ball in today's world, as it is a much-desired rarity. What has society morphed minds into? Has the media really lost control of what is deemed as newsworthy? What about global warming? The Bird Flu? When did these lose priority to Lindsay Lohan's alcohol addiction and Pamela Anderson's latest divorce?
> 
> The human mind is fascinated by the latest gossip of stars that have absolutely zero impact on the lives of those who hear of them. The media plays a major role in this. The "baby mamma drama" is splashed all over talk shows. Immediately after hearing about Britney and K-Fed's splitting, Nicole Richie's weight takes center stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Defines a Celebrity? - Yahoo Voices - voices.yahoo.com
> 
> *Celebrity has come to mean those who are famous for no apparent reason whatsoever.* Back in the day, the only celebrities we had WERE actors, actresses, singers, etc.
> 
> That was before reality TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to anyone I know it hasn't.
Click to expand...


And.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> ...or don't really want to watch movies they star or have a part in?
> 
> For me:
> 
> Sandra Bullock
> Julia Roberts
> Jim Carey
> Randy Quaid
> Clint Howard
> 
> (Just off the top of my head).
> 
> And you?



Sometimes Will Ferrell gets on my nerves but not enough to hate him


----------



## Vandalshandle

I once almost broke my arm lunging for the TV controller when a Richard Simmons "Deal-A-Meal" commercial came on.

And Cher's infomercials were enough to drive a man to drink.


----------



## Noomi

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West.

Go away, already.


----------



## bayoubill

Gracie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movie/tv celebs, Zona. Not POLITICAL. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Let's please not make THIS thread political, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, then..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oy. He didn't age very well, did he? lol
Click to expand...


I disagree...

Clint's still alive... in his 80's and kickin' ass with whatever he does...


----------



## Katzndogz

bayoubill said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, then..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy. He didn't age very well, did he? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree...
> 
> Clint's still alive... in his 80's and kickin' ass with whatever he does...
Click to expand...


Still working too.   He's rich, so he's still working.  If he was poor, he would have retired at age 45.

For me, it's anything Kardashian, Brittany Spears, Lady Gaga, Miley Cyrus, Alec Baldwin, and everyone on MSNBC.


----------



## Foxfyre

I still can't come up with a list.  I don't seek out Julia Roberts movies for instance as I have no particular appreciation for her, but when I stumble across one that she stars in, I invariably enjoy her character.  Who would have been better in her roles in "Steel Magnolias" or "My Best Friend's Wedding?"

I almost didn't buy a movie "Shall We Dance" starring Richard Gere, Jennifer Lopez, and Susan Sarandan, none of whom I seek out as I don't like any of them all that much.  But in that movie, each was absolutely perfect for his or her role.  Really good movie if you like that kind of movie.

Musicians and entertainment celebrities are successful not because they are great people, but because they have great talent and we are entertained, inspired, moved, etc. by that talent.

Now the ones that seem to be no talent but are still rich and famous. . . .well I'll leave that to others of you to figure out.


----------



## BDBoop

Oh! Well of course. Anne Coulter, Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Back.


----------



## Noomi

Foxfyre said:


> I still can't come up with a list.  I don't seek out Julia Roberts movies for instance as I have no particular appreciation for her, but when I stumble across one that she stars in, I invariably enjoy her character.  Who would have been better in her roles in "Steel Magnolias" or "My Best Friend's Wedding?"
> 
> I almost didn't buy a movie "Shall We Dance" starring Richard Gere, Jennifer Lopez, and Susan Sarandan, none of whom I seek out as I don't like any of them all that much.  But in that movie, each was absolutely perfect for his or her role.  Really good movie if you like that kind of movie.
> 
> Musicians and entertainment celebrities are successful not because they are great people, but because they have great talent and we are entertained, inspired, moved, etc. by that talent.
> 
> Now the ones that seem to be no talent but are still rich and famous. . . .well I'll leave that to others of you to figure out.



Tori Spelling. Rich but can't act to save her life.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> Jim Carey
> Angelina Jolie
> Brat Pit
> Tom Cruise
> Mel Gibson
> Clint Eastwood
> Robin Williams
> Chuck Norris
> Adam Sandler
> Michael Moore
> Jerry Lewis
> Charlton Heston
> Jennifer Lopez
> Gwyneth Paltrow
> 
> It's not a matter of personally liking or disliking; most of them I know nothing about them personally.  But I just can't stand to watch them in anything. IMO actors are celebrities. Possibly it is those actors who fan the flames of their celebrity who are the most obnoxious.



Charlie Sheen

I hated that show when it first came on and still can't stand to watch it. Stupidest thing ever.


----------



## Noomi

^Two And A Half Men?

Hate it. Don't know why people watch it.


----------



## ChloeP80

Noomi said:


> ^Two And A Half Men?
> 
> Hate it. Don't know why people watch it.



Agreed! 
Other celebrities that annoy me are the Kardashians and Lady Gaga...sometimes!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

TNHarley said:


> Angelina Jolie has her hits and misses
> But Gracie, Jim Carrey? He is the man!(besides his flip-flop, weird politics)



Jim Carrey strikes me as someone who is utterly mad.  As in crazy. And about to go over the edge any time.  He has an unsettling gleam in his eye.

Not funny.  Crazy, and not in a good way.


----------



## Noomi

Carrey is great, his big problem is that he overreacts.


----------



## BDBoop

Kooshdakhaa said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie has her hits and misses
> But Gracie, Jim Carrey? He is the man!(besides his flip-flop, weird politics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Carrey strikes me as someone who is utterly mad.  As in crazy. And about to go over the edge any time.  He has an unsettling gleam in his eye.
> 
> Not funny.  Crazy, and not in a good way.
Click to expand...


OMG I love your avvie!!!


----------



## BDBoop

The Kardashian parents are divorcing. I don't suppose that will slow down their attention whoring any.


----------



## Noomi

Kris Jenner is the worst. She pushes her daughters into the limelight because she likes it herself.


----------



## Esmeralda

Noomi said:


> Carrey is great, his big problem is that he overreacts.



Jim Carrey reminds me of Jerry Lewis.  Both of them I find totally annoying and cannot stand to watch in anything.  And I do not think they are funny at all.


----------

